# My new O scale layout



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

HI everyone I have not been very active on here for awhile I have been away. I am switching over to O scale because my fingers and eyes aren't what they use to be and besides I always loved that first lionel set I got as a kid. I am going to be using gargraves track and switches and hopefully the legacy command system if it ever comes in. My goal is to be able to run 2 trains continuosly for the grandsons to watch yet still have a yard and some switching to keep me out of the wifes hair. I've put up some pics of the design and would appreciate any changes, or suggestions. The min. radius is O63 with one section of O54 to join to one of the switches on the loops.
My stock right now consists of 2 williams F7's, a lionel Hudson, Lionel RS 3, williams J class 4-8-4 all in New Haven road name and of course my original 1951 lionel FA1 union pacific set. I also have about 40 cars of various road names mostly New Haven though.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Like the plan. It has lots of continuos running. The grand kids will never know where those long freight trains went! Send progress pictures as you begin construction. What are the basic length and width?


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

The main section is 10 feet by 17 ft and the L section is 7 1/2 ft by 8 ft.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's one hell of a design! Just make sure you've got enough space between the tracks. After all you don't want to bump trains . When your done you'll be the new toy maker! Looks great, waiting for the updates. The kids( and adults) will love it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that all you got done so far? 

Start cutting the wood.
When you start add on here to your thread, I like watching others do all the work.

Looks like it will be a fun layout.


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

*my new O scale layout*

I'm still cleaning up the mess from my old ho layout. I had some water pipes burst and ruined it thats one of the reasons I'm switching to O and building a new layout. I hope to start putting up benchwork in a couple of weeks if work allows. as far as the spacing the passing tracks on the straights and sidings is 4 1/2 inches center to center and the loops I was more concerned with fitting them in the space besides there should never be more than one train on any givin loop at one time so they won't be passing themselves "hopefully"


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

I redrew the layout in SCRAM to get an idea of what it will look like with the different track elevations. I'm going to have to wait for my income tax return( might be able to get a few pcs with that but not much) to buy some track but I have been cleaning and reworking the old HO bench-work, The place is a disaster so I haven't taken any pics yet but hope to have it cleaned up and ready for show soon.


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

oops forgot the shots


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is going to go in the big empty spot?


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

I did not know enough about scram to cut it out, it is the area where my furnace and chimney are. I've done a lilttle more work on the drawing and this is closer to what I want to do


----------

